# Best hand-held air pump with gauge?



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a small topeak 'emergency' pump I keep mounted to my bike frame. But, it doesn't have a gauge.

I'd like a longer (more volume) hand pump with a gauge to keep in my kit bag (along with helmet, shoes, etc.). 

This way I can adjust my tires properly before the ride and only have to rely on the mini-pump if something goes wrong on the trail.

Worst case is I just buy a cheap pressure gauge I guess....

Anyone use a hand pump with gauge that you really like?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

One of these might work for you, I like my Lezyne pumps a lot.

http://www.lezyne.com/travel-floor-drive

or this:

http://www.lezyne.com/products/hand-pumps/mini-pumps-high-volume/micro-floor-drive-hvg


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I like my topeak roadmorph. they are awesome next best thing to floor pump. It fit in the bag just fine.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I noticed both the Topeak Road Morph and the Topeak Turbo Morph. They look like the same pump except the road morph has the gauge in-line while the turbo morph has the gauge on the side of the pump.

Yours is the in-line one, right? How discrete (and accurate) is the gauge? 

Can you post a close-up photo of the gauge? I couldn't find one.

Thank you!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes it's the inline one. The Turbo is good too it came out after I got mine. I didn't choose the Mountain model at the time because it was shorter and no gauge. I'll post the pic later.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Got the pic hope it help.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

I have this same pump but generic branded; amazing. Works like a fold-up floor pump ... no more jacked valves from pumping like an idiot.

Mine's about 3 years old, works well, have pumped up many tires (even seated my Deemax tubeless with it!).


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

always in my backpack...


lezyne carbon drive pump + lezyne pen guage hose

really easy to use, pumps enough air to reflate tube type tyres run tubeless + pen guage hose flex's so no stress on valve if tired & spazzy


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Gauges on pumps are notoriously inaccurate! The Lezney pumps are great, but get yourself one of those pen type gauges where the stick pops out. In plastic they weight next to nothing.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yogii said:


> Gauges on pumps are notoriously inaccurate! The Lezney pumps are great, but get yourself one of those pen type gauges where the stick pops out. In plastic they weight next to nothing.


+1 though my Topeak give me an idea of the psi and for the most part are pretty close to the actual but I actually like the fact that it can pump up tires quick and easy after that I use my hand to check for sidewall flex and pressure as long as it's in the ballpark I'm good to go and I'd worry about it later when I get home.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Told the wifey I wanted one of the Topeaks (either road or turbo morph, whichever she can find on sale) for my birthday. 

I like picking out my birthday gifts. They're always _just_ what I wanted...


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

*want to bring this back*

i have topeak peak master blaster dx ii, i keep this pump in my MULE i feel that it doesnt fill the tube fast enough, so im looking for a pump small enough to fit in my pack and with gauge but fill fast, also considering a CO2, ive seen some pump that do hi and low pressure in hi does it fill faster?


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a turbo morph. I love it! Fold out psi gage, and you can use it like a floor pump so no getting tired when pumping.

It fits in my camelbak MULE no problem! I highly recommend it!


----------

